# The biggest home aquarium ever!!!!



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

This makes me think....if i only had a house.:biggrin: Then i think about my wife making me sleep in the street for cutting into the house like that. :heh:









http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=586


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's amazing :faint2:


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I posted this on plantedtank and found out that is is a small aquarium compared to this one.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952

I would love to have one like this but would hate to have to pay the water bill for it.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My god.

Truly madmen, but in such a great way. Wonderful imaginations they have. 

And here I am thinking my 75G is going to be costly to do water changes on. I don't even want to think about how much it would cost to change 10K gallons of water a week!

HAHA I love it.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Man, those rays look soooooo cool. I bet they are really expensive too!


----------

